# stern light



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I bought the 13" stern light from KFS and need some ideas to mount it on my P13. I want it to be over my head while I am paddling, any ideas on making a longer mast for this light? I am thinking of bolting it to the rod holder on my crate.


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

Are their regulations for Kayak lights similar to boats? Sorry for the question, but I just bought my first yak.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

It seems to me that you should be able to fit it inside of a piece of PVC to extend the shaft up to the level you need.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

sbjvirginia said:


> Are their regulations for Kayak lights similar to boats? Sorry for the question, but I just bought my first yak.


Congratulations and as they say welcome to the dark side. 
What kind did you get?


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

Hobie Adventure - Yellow


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

wow that was fast you must have been on here already nice yak


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

notso said:


> It seems to me that you should be able to fit it inside of a piece of PVC to extend the shaft up to the level you need.


Thats how I would mount mine if I were to go out at night.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

Are their regulations for Kayak lights similar to boats? Sorry for the question, but I just bought my first yak.

you have to have a light on your yak but it does not have to be attatched to your yak. you have to have a light, flashlight/headlamp/light connected on your pfd etc. the 360light on a pole is extra precaution. 

my light pole is higher than my head so it is clear for all to see. it is connected to my crate and easily removable.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I found a simple solution... I bolted a 2ft. section of PVC to the corner of the crate, and used the rubber base that came with the lamp as a grommet. I cut out the bottom of the rubber base, flipped it over and slid it on the mast of the lamp. I used plastic spraypaint to do the rod holders and PVC. It fits securely into the PVC and gives me the height I need. The lamp is easily removable and the PVC can double as a net/rod holder if need be. The hole thing cost me about $30 (used some credits from KFS on the lamp).


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice pics on the rigging. I like your setup because there is no need to drill holes and it is removable. 

Where does the power come from?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

It is 2 LED lights powered by 3 AA batteries... it's completely waterproof and has a 150+hr. burn time. It seems alot brighter than the Scotty light I was originally going to buy ($70+)... so essentially I saved $40 and didn't have to put more holes in the 'yak... no complaints here.  

Does anyone have nav lights on there yak? I need some ideas. Thanks. 

Here's the lamp on KFS.
http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Cod


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

What is KFS?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

kayakfishingstuff.com


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

That's esentially what I did, too. Also get some white reflective tape from Advance Auto and use that. It's incredibly bright. For those that want to know, in Virginia you need to have a PFD, noise making device (a whistle works), and a light (any light) at night.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I am definitely getting reflective tape and nav lights before hitting the CBBT this fall. 

Will be testin' out the lamp tonight at Rudee... i'll let yah know how it works out for me.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Remember, all lights used on a kayak should be white. It means you're anchored or not under power (motor). If you use red and green lights, one night someone will treat you like a boat and wake the hell out of you or worse, run over you.


----------

